# Welfare to Work Centre Manager Skills Assessment help!



## Shanners (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi,

I just want some advice please.

I was looking to apply for a visa 189 under 'Welfare To Work Centre Manager'. I have 5 years relevant experience in this field and a degree in Business Administration. An agent has said I have the relevant experience but my 'degree is not directly relevant' so would not be able to apply for this visa and should try and get an employer to sponsor me instead...

Assessment criteria says;

Applicants must meet the following three assessment criterion.
1. Completion of a relevant qualification comparable to an Australian bachelor degree or higher 
2. A minimum of one year’s post qualification experience* at the required skill level in a welfare centre management role. 
3. English language proficiency**


I would have thought a business degree is very relevant for managing a centre?

Can anyone else give their experience or opinions?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,

There isn't a "Welfare to Work Centre Manager" occupation. But there is a Welfare Centre Manager" occupation. I think that is what you mean?

The criteria also say that the degree must be a "highly relevant major". This means that the majority of subjects studied must be relevant to the job of a Welfare Centre Manager as defined by the ANZSCO: Plans, organises, directs, controls and coordinates a centre, program or project concerned with social welfare support.

It is impossible to say whether or not the content of your degree would meet those requirements. As you have not provided details about the subjects you studied as part of your degree. But if the subjects did not contain any content that touched on the subject of social welfare support you may struggle to obtain a positive skills assessment. 

I hope that helps!

Cheerio,
Veronika






Shanners said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just want some advice please.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanners (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi,
Thanks, yes my mistake, I meant Welfare Centre Manager. My industry is Welfare to Work!
That makes sense about the modules of my degree. I can't remember what they were to be honest, I will have to find out! I guess doing a skills assessment is the best way for me to know for sure. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Florenty (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi.. Shanners,

Quick follow up query..did you eventually apply for assessment? which body did you use..ACWA / Vetassess..? how as your experience..?

Personally I applied about 5weeks back with ACWA; Welfare Centre Manager....the waiting & anxiety will turn my hair white!! 

Hola back..many thanks in advance...


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi Florenty,

I can tell you from my personal experience as I also got the assessment done for WCM for my spouse. The waiting is horrible. My wife has an MSW and 5+ yrs experience.

My wife got a positive assessment from VETASSESS. We went with VETASSESS because they did not require a proven proficiency in English for applying.

It took a total of around 13 weeks for the completed assessment. 

All the best for your assessment.


----------



## Florenty (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Oz rockz,

Thanks for the timely revert....

I went with ACWA because I assumed their timeframe (8-10wks) for results would be shorter than Vetassess... I think its the same!! 

Have you already received your invitation...? Your signature doesn't show...My hopes are in October round...at this rate... assuming I get positive results next month...

All limbs crossed!


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

We submitted our EOI only today as my wife had to take her English test and get the required score. Hoping to get the invite by Sept/Oct.



Florenty said:


> Hi Oz rockz,
> 
> Thanks for the timely revert....
> 
> ...


----------



## shivashrestha91 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi Oz Rockz,

I can see very few members here who have applied for Welfare Center Manager. I assume you already have your visa and will be moving to Australia soon. I have some queries regarding skills assessment, if you could help me understand them.

Thanks


----------



## shivashrestha91 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi Florenty,

Any news on your skill assessment? I didnt see any further post in this thread. Hence was curious to know.

Thanks,


----------



## sadef (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi 
I want to inquire about skill assessment for welfare worker from ACWA. For experience letter what documents they will require for verifying experience. Can experience letter from supervisor will be o.k?


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

sadef said:


> Hi
> I want to inquire about skill assessment for welfare worker from ACWA. For experience letter what documents they will require for verifying experience. Can experience letter from supervisor will be o.k?


You will need the following documents to prove your work experience -
Appointment letters
Relieving/Experience letters from previous employers
Payslips
Bank statements

If you do not have a letter from HR you can also provide a declaration from your supervisor or manager. It is recommended to provide as many documents as you can.


----------



## sadef (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi
Thanks for replying
what type of declaration form from the supervisor? mentioning job descriptions etc.? Is it necessary to provide a letter from HR?we cannot provide employment letter from supervisor to ACWA?


----------



## drsonia25 (Jul 28, 2017)

Florenty said:


> Hi.. Shanners,
> 
> Quick follow up query..did you eventually apply for assessment? which body did you use..ACWA / Vetassess..? how as your experience..?
> 
> ...


hello,
This is Dr Sonia from India
I also wanted to apply for welfare centre manger category and now from 1st July 2017 ACWA is the assessing authority. Please tell me what was ur skill assessment reult from ACWA as u also applied through ACWA. Its urgent.please reply
Dr Sonia


----------



## drsonia25 (Jul 28, 2017)

hello, i am dr sonia


----------



## drsonia25 (Jul 28, 2017)

hello 
please tell me what was ur result od skill assessment from ACWA regarding welfare centre manager category as i also wanted to apply through this assessing body.please share ur experience with me .its very urgent
Dr sonia


----------

